# DRAPER 07989 WTL330 VARIABLE SPEED MINI WOOD LATE



## andy43 (12 Aug 2013)

Good afternoon everyone,
could any of you shed some light on this lathe please? I want a lathe specifically for pen turning and wondered if this one would be good enough.
many thanks
Andy


----------



## nev (13 Aug 2013)

can it be used for pen turning? yes with the appropriate accessories (same goes for most lathes).
would anyone recommend buying a draper lathe? probably not.
personally I'd spend another 50 quid and get something like the baby axminster .
Axminster have a reputation for good service and have a branch in cheshire, worth a visit if its not too far or at least a phone call if it is.


----------



## andy43 (13 Aug 2013)

hi Nev
many thanks for the reply, just been on the Axminster site and think im going to go for the JML-1014 LATHE instead
many thanks
Andy


----------



## andy43 (13 Aug 2013)

hi guys and girls,
after nev,s advice about this lathe, decided to go the axminster route, i got the following.
jet jml 1014 mini wood turning lathe
axminster sk100 clubman chuck to4 1"x 8 tpi
deluxe adjustable pen mandrel 2mt
c dovetail jaws
axminster internal and external safety jaw set
faceplate ring for c dovetail jaws
axcaliber dry ptfe lubricant 400ml
chestnut friction polish 500ml
plus express delivery ordered at 4pm. £450 all in. should have been £550 . told it will be here by tnt tomorrow morning, dealt with a guy called Antony Jempson, excellent and friendly service great guy really knows his stuff

many thanks to Nev and all
Andy


----------



## nev (13 Aug 2013)

Good man! should have everything you need there to get stuck in


----------



## andy43 (13 Aug 2013)

i intend to Nev. it was great to deal with a company that felt like a family company, instead of alot of online one's that just want your money mate


----------



## Sheptonphil (13 Aug 2013)

And another on the slippery slope, in the morning thinking I'll spend £150 and get turning, by the end of the day there's £450 gone! 

A few pen kits, blanks, other finishes, better make some light pulls as well, so a few of those kits, a few chisels, and that's another ton gone next month. And so it rolls! Or at least in my experience.

Any which way, enjoy your turning, and you can always drop in here for therapy.

Phil


----------



## andy43 (14 Aug 2013)

dont really like your reply phil, i just said i was very happy with the service and the products i have bought and saved a few quid too.
many regards
Andy


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Aug 2013)

The reply wasn't mocking you at all and no offence was intended. 

I purchased all my kit from Axminster in Axminster town, they were absolutely superb, the slippery slope refers not to you per-se but to all who take up the hobby thinking 'I'll just spend x' and it just seems to always lead to something else you 'need'. 

Phil


----------



## andy43 (15 Aug 2013)

no worries Phil, i misunderstood the post a bit too, it was really good service from axminster, i asked them to put a package together for me and im really pleased with the products
cheers
Andy


----------



## chipmunk (15 Aug 2013)

Andy,
You won't regret the decision to buy the Jet Mini - a great little lathe and I'm a great fan of Axminster service and chucks too.

FYI I have encountered a minor niggle with the Jet mini headstock taper though and that is it isn't deep enough for tanged MT2 arbors such as I have on my Jacob's drill chuck arbor. They seem to seat but actually waggle in use. 

The best solution I think is to buy an MT2 Morse Taper Carrier for the Axi C-jaws which is really handy so you don't need to remove the chuck for between centres work.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-morse-taper-carriers-prod21686/

I hope this helps
Jon


----------



## Martin10 (15 Aug 2013)

I opted for the Jet 1014 from Axminster (plus chuck etc)as well. Not in any way an experienced turner, but I have certainly not been disappointed with either the lathe/chuck etc or the service (I have since bought various other things from them, and I love their attitude - you get to talk to real people who understand their products over the phone!!). The lathe seems to behave in exactly the ways I expect (can't improve my technique, but at least I feel I can't blame the tools!!).

Hope you enjoy it as much as I have. 

Martin


----------



## Peggy (15 Aug 2013)

Can I just interrupt a bit here and ask what's wrong with a Daper mini wood lathe? I ask because only this morning I was making a pen and was thinking that maybe my mini Draper lathe is just not a very good lathe at all, but having no experience of any other kind of lathe I decided I must be mistaken...but maybe not?


----------



## andy43 (15 Aug 2013)

hi all, thanks for the replies, i am very pleased with the jet 1014 lathe, very smooth and quiet. quite a difference from my old sealy sl1000! im even thinking of getting the bed extension now.
Peggy
what is the Draper like? that was my original question. at £138 i was very tempted to buy that lathe but needed advice first
cheers
Andy


----------



## Peggy (15 Aug 2013)

Hi Andy, 

Well, the first one I got was really difficult to use, turns out it was out of alignment and had to be sent back, and as I live in the West of Ireland and it came from UK it was a nuisance to say the least. The next one I got arrived in a ripped box and when I plugged it in it hardly spun round at all! So that one had to be sent back too! Lathe number three seemed much better than the other two but I notice it's inclined to speed up and slow down all by its self, also the tool rest is continually coming loose which is very tiresome and sometimes I wonder if it's shaking a bit but that could be my imagination. All in all it hasn't been a good experience with my Draper Lathe so I reckon your extra bit of money was well spent!

Hope you enjoy pen making!


----------



## andy43 (15 Aug 2013)

Hi Peggy
i did find some reviews about the Draper in the end and they experienced the same issues as your self, one guy even said that the tool rest broke after one day. very glad i went the axminster route.
cheers
Andy


----------



## Peggy (15 Aug 2013)

Oh, that's interesting. I really should've looked into it a bit more, but I got my lathe with a grant and all the money had to be spent in the same shop and this shop only supplies Draper lathes, so I didn't have much choice. Hopefully one day I'll be able to afford to get a better one.


----------



## martinfbrown (27 Aug 2013)

Hi,
Just been reading the posts on mini woodworking lathes. I have the Clarke CWL325V, I do a lot of model boat building, so it is ideal for tapering masts. I have noticed a few bad comments on this lathe, but I find it quite suitable for my needs. I am Mechanical Engineer by trade, and have a lot of metal turning experience, but my wood turning experience only goes as far as the mast tapering on the model boats I build. Hopefully, my wood turning should improve.
Martin


----------

